# Speaking of low moral character.....



## closetguy (Sep 29, 2007)

I don't know how many of you sell online, but I just wanted to alert everyone to an issue I just discovered. There is a guy running a web site called exoticsavannahwoodworks. I found him using a picture of one of my listed Etsy lazy susans and representing it on his eCommerce site for sale in different sizes. He also copied my Etsy text description.

Judging from the wide disparity of the composition of his pictures, it appears that many of the pictures of the items for sale may also have come from other sites. You guys and gals may want to surf through his site to see if you are a victim.


----------



## WayneC (Mar 8, 2007)

That sucks.


----------



## gawthrrw (Sep 13, 2011)

Good to know. Thanks.


----------



## sandhill (Aug 28, 2007)

He has a phone number and an email contact. Have you confronted him? Being in business you should have your attorney send him a letter as well. Letter heads have a way of discouraging this type of thing. On the other hand maybe if he gets an order he just sends it to you and uses there shipping address and no one is the wiser in which case you made a sale and got your money. Don't get me wrong I would be pissed as well and feel violated. So call them and give them hell.


----------



## EEngineer (Jul 4, 2008)

Sucks to be you! Maybe you need a different business model? Maybe advertising on a site that protects their advertisers?

Etsy offers NOTHING that I can see! Which maybe explains why so many are doing this to Etsy.


----------



## GregD (Oct 24, 2009)

I would think that a watermark (the url to your site, for example) would make your online photos more difficult for others to re-use.


----------



## dkirtley (Mar 11, 2010)

I suspect that they are just listing stuff that are on other sites with the idea that if someone purchases, they will get it from the original source.

More than likely, they are following one of those "Get rich selling stuff on the Internet" plans.


----------



## lew (Feb 13, 2008)

Judging from his prices, I can see I'm "giving" away my rolling pins!

Thanks for the heads up!


----------



## WoodMosaics (Sep 23, 2008)

He's had some of my things on there for well over a year or more and nothing comes of it. If he wants to scratch for a dollar, that's fine with me. He'll have to get it from me so I make my money, I'll let him make his. Like I say, nothing has come from it. -))


----------



## closetguy (Sep 29, 2007)

Just because he has a fancy web site and high prices doesn't mean he is selling anything. Apparently, he can't afford to build products since he is using other woodworkers photos. This way he doesn't have to invest in material or photo equipment. You just display pictures of everyone's hard work, wait until someone buys it, then go buy material to build it when you get the money. No inventory, no risk, and no labor investment on the front end. If there are no sales, you haven't lost anything except the time it took to steal pictures of the Internet.


----------



## sandhill (Aug 28, 2007)

Have you emailed them with your complaint? Check WHO IS and get his address go kick his ass!
By the way here is the reg information maybe he will not renew?Registered through: GoDaddy.com, Inc. (http://www.godaddy.com)
Domain Name: EXOTICSAVANNAHWOODWORKS.COM
Created on: 15-Oct-07
*Expires on: 15-Oct-11*
Last Updated on: 03-Oct-09
the name expires next month


----------



## closetguy (Sep 29, 2007)

Robin, it sound like you cut a deal with him, which is fine. In my case, he copied a photo of an item I have for sale on Etsy, placed it on his web site, and is offering it for sale in multiple sizes. He didn't ask permission to use my photo and he is representing my work as his by doing this because there are no credits. I wouldn't have an issue if he had made one just like it, photographed it, and then put it out there for sale. It's not that unique, just pretty.

So, if he sells one or more of these using the photo representing my work, who makes it? Obviously not me. He didn't take the time to make one, or photograph it. The only way he is able to offer it for sale is because he was able to steal my photo.

I don't feel the least bit threaten by it because my business is moving along quite nicely. What he does or doesn't do has no effect on me. It just irritates me that this guy would do this. Yes, we exchanged a couple of emails, but he doesn't have the capacity to see what he did was wrong.


----------



## rrdesigns (Sep 4, 2009)

I emailed him with this query: "Are your products made locally in house or are they produced by a variety of craftsman? Do you have a standing inventory of the items in your online portfolio?" and received this response: "We have 70 craftsmen across the USA on this site, a majority of the items are built to order items. I have a few items in stock. What are you looking for?".

Here is his contact info: John Hession, Owner
Premium Wood Crafts Made in America
Exotic Savannah Wood Works
101 Whipoorwill Way
Dublin, Georgia 31021

Phone: 478-290-9746
Fax: 478-274-5505

I suggest you contact him and ask him to remove your photos or hire you to recreate the product at a wholesale price if he should acquire a customer.


----------



## hess001 (Sep 17, 2011)

Hello I noticed that I started receiving hits from lumberjocks.com and followed the link, if anyone that if there is a picture that belongs to them to contact me. I only list items that I get permission to list from craftsmen in email form or convo. closetguy contact me and I will remove the picture or pictures and contact the craftsman that gave me permission on that picture and provide the info to you. Instead of slandering try contacting and help get to the bottom of the issue. I try to run good website, I do not make other craftsmen items. I have kicked one craftsman off the website for misrepresenting some items.

John Hession, Owner

Premium Wood Crafts Made in America

Exotic Savannah Wood Works

101 Whipoorwill Way

Dublin, Georgia 31021

Phone: 478-290-9746

Fax: 478-274-5505

www.exoticsavannahwoodworks.com


----------



## closetguy (Sep 29, 2007)

Well, he just emailed me and said he was removing my picture. I find his above statement, "I only list items that I get permission to list from craftsmen in email form or convo", humorous since he did not get my permission. I guess my email to him a couple of days ago didn't sink in that I wasn't happy with his actions. It's not slander if it's true. Maybe he'll think twice before he does this to someone else again without their permission.

Thanks guys!


----------



## rrdesigns (Sep 4, 2009)

There is power in being associated with a great support group like Lumberjocks. Glad things worked out.


----------



## Tootles (Jul 21, 2011)

Closetguy,

It is possible that someone else "borrowed" your photo and provided it to him as their own. I presume this is the type of thing that John referred to when he said he has previously kicked people off his site for misrepresenting their work.

I agree with the suggestion above, a watermark on your photos would be useful.


----------



## hess001 (Sep 17, 2011)

As I stated I removed the item along with the craftsman and the rest of his items from the my site, I do not approve of this. He will never be allowed on my site again. I will try harder to screen items in the future, I do and will look into matters like this and do the right thing.

I try to make 10-15% above what the craftsman wants (with their permission). All craftsmen pay no listing fees and get the money they want, since I list the items, work the search engines with keywords and terms that's why the %. Anything wrong with this?

This is a copy of the convo's in bold with closetguy
*hess001

September 16 2011 9:09am EDT

Hello could you give me a call I would like to list your items on my website for free. 478-290-9746
John Hession www.exoticsavannahwoodworks.com

Listing: www.etsy.com/listing/75885340/lazy-susan

appcraftsmen

September 16 2011 9:53pm EDT

Lets me get this straight. You steal pictures of my work off Etsy and represent them on your site as your work, then send me this lame-ass email drawing attention to it.

Whether it's just laziness or lack or creativity on your part, I don't do business with people of such low moral standards.

hess001

September 16 2011 10:07pm EDT

Let me get it straight, I do not say it's my work, its just a website to help sell craftsmen work, I also have my items listed along with 70 others. Thank you for your convo We're not interested*

Then I find the above posting on lumber Jocks today.

I did not know what you were talking about in the above convo, the item I was looking at was not the one you just told me about www.etsy.com/listing/75885340/lazy-susan today. I knew I had not listed that item that's why I ask permission in the original convo on ETSY. If I was at fault , sorry but I ddon't think sso.

John Hession


----------



## hess001 (Sep 17, 2011)

Also if anyone see's a picture of theirs and can prove it's theirs, let me know if I do not have an agreement with you by email, I will remove the item.

Thank You

John


----------

